# Build your TT-S



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

For those who can't wait, till the TTS arrives.
You already can re-build your MK2 to a TT-S look-a-like

8J0 853 651 F 1RR - Front -grille TTS, platinumgrau, EUR 151,- netto

8J0 853 736 B 2ZZ - badge TTS, chrome, EUR 15,30 netto

8J0 807 105 F GRU - frontbumper, TTS, unpainted, EUR 295,- netto

8J0 807 681 F 01C - Fog-lights-holder -verchromt, links, satinschwarz, EUR 16,70 netto

8J0 807 682 F 01C - foglights-holder verchromt, rechts satinschwarz, EUR 16,70 netto

8J0 807 151 G - base links, EUR 16,25 netto

8J0 807 152 F - base rechts, EUR 16,25 netto

8J0 807 421 F 1RR - back-spoiler-difuser platinumgrau (Einsatz HeckschÃ¼rze), EUR 99,10 netto

8J0 807 514 X7W - Spoiler front strip, unten, eissilber metallic, EUR 48,80 netto

8J0 857 501 B 3Q7 - mirror chrome, links, , EUR 155,00

8J0 857 502 B 3Q7 - mirrir chrome rechts, , EUR 155,00

8J0 941 029 Q - headlights bi-xenon with LED-Tagfahrlicht, links, EUR 380,- netto

8J0 941 030 Q - headlights bi-xenon withLED-Tagfahrlicht, rechts, EUR 380,- netto


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

steering flippers alloy-look

8J0 951 528 C

8J0 951 527 C

Farbcode 3Q7, EUR 90,90 netto


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

And last but least, the dash-pod:

8J0 920 930 A for EUR 596,00


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Rebel said:


> steering flippers alloy-look
> 
> 8J0 951 528 C
> 
> ...


Rob, one item i want, but i cant get is the alloy flippers, but not the fiddly ones i have now, but ones like on the r32?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

And to complete the picture, you must take these door's.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Rebel said:


> And to complete the picture, you must take these door's.... :wink:


Not while breathing. :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > steering flippers alloy-look
> ...


Don't know if the one,s in the TT-S are real aluminium. Ive heard they are made from plastic with a aluminium, look. Just like the TT-S mirror's , here are some on ebay....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie ... 0227997398


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Alluminium on the flappy paddle would always show fingermarks... black is more practical IMHO.

Rebel, how much is a double scale tacho graphic?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice find there some parts would look good and others as you say wannabee's, House of Kolor do paint to give it a Ally look flats and polishes just like normal paint


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Rebel said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Rob, thats mirrors. [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't now. Only now this one cost 596 euro's


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not more wanna be's :roll:

Do you have the part number for the dashpod with a glow plug light in it?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice couple of additions there for me 

Where did you get the Info Rob?

Cheers


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

stolen ..............from our German neighbours :wink:


----------



## ISOLAR (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi, can anyone help me with the TTS side skirts part number please..thanks


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Is there any folk online who works for audi parts and give me some help in locating all the parts etc etc

thanks in advance


----------



## fodaskakavas (Mar 19, 2007)

Can we have pictures of the parts ?


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Need part code for the rear bumper with parking sensors/rear valance and side skirts please


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Rebel said:


> You already can re-build your MK2 to a TT-S look-a-like


Why would you want to :?

When I come to trade up I'm going to maybe go for a TTS, who knows, there might be other options.

Thinking I may have missed something here............


----------



## b8njw (Aug 21, 2006)

Where from??



Rebel said:


> For those who can't wait, till the TTS arrives.
> You already can re-build your MK2 to a TT-S look-a-like
> 
> 8J0 853 651 F 1RR - Front -grille TTS, platinumgrau, EUR 151,- netto
> ...


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

those are all audi part numbers so from the dealer i guess


----------



## tdi_van (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello to all.

What is the main difference between this two part numbers?

8J0 807 105 F GRU - TTS bumper

8J0 807 437 F GRU - TTS bumper

[smiley=freak.gif]


----------

